# Mexican Hognose vid...



## GreggMadden (May 15, 2011)

Enjoy the vid everyone... And dont make fun of my Yank accent... LOL

YouTube - MVI 8104


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 15, 2011)

Nice footage Gregg, what sort of camera are you using?


----------



## sookie (May 15, 2011)

Gosh i would soooo love to keep one of them,but i know i know it's illegal.but still one can dream.you have a very impressive set up/herp room,and an even madder collection.do you have cornsnakes as well?another type i wish we could keep


----------



## guff_man (May 15, 2011)

Very nice mate. Very cool looking species. Awesome attitude on that one lol


----------



## GreggMadden (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments... The camera is a canon S3IS... Digital camera with a video function...

Sookie,
I have a few other cool species including some corns....

Thanks again for the kind words...


----------



## blakehose (May 15, 2011)

haha, grumpy little bugger. A very cool species!


----------



## Tassie97 (May 15, 2011)

gee cobra much


----------

